# New 300w LED arrived



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I can not begin to explain how excited I am - arrived within 48hrs from China through DHL - Amazing!!!
the light is magnificent and soo bright . Full spectrum, dimmable and cost me less than $200 (will keep a journal on my new planted tank this will be on)
Dimensions are 12.2"x8.26"x2.75"
Weight 5.41lbs (a little heavy!)

I need to figure out is how to mount it since it only comes with a hanging kit, and i cant hang it from my ceiling - so to the internet I go.

Just wanted to share this with someone because my mother had no idea why I was so excited about a light...


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Tank is all set up now ...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I missed your original post, but I wanted to say I know that feeling when you are WAY too excited about something and just nobody understands lol. I went through it just a few weeks ago when my new led light bar showed up. You know it's happening when the wife looks at you and just rolls her eyes and says "that's nice dear"

Let us know how that unit works for you because I might be in the market for one myself


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember that LED lights are very intense. Many reefers, for example, burn their corals when they install a new LED system over their reef because their eyes are used to a certain level of "brightness" using older lighting systems like Metal Halides or T5HOs. Best to turn down the new LEDs , especially such a high wattage small unit. 

Over my reef tanks, I only use 165w 16" units (one unit over a 30" 93g cube) and that's plenty. You have a far smaller fw lightly planted tank, so 300w is way overkill for now. Keep the lights turned down a bit is my advice (admittedly based on reef tank experience as opposed to fw planted). Corals I would argue need brighter, more intense lighting than the plants you currently keep.

Anthony


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank Anthony , sound advice - and yes I have heard that burning could be quite a problem - so I'm doing a slow but gradual increase .
the lights are only 50% on one channel and 15% on the other (purely because they gave me the best look) will see as the weeks progress how that changes .

And I hate to say but I can not find any fancy "high light" plants anywhere in Abbotsford . If anyone knows of a good solid plant place that would be great ??


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Just to build on what Anthony said... you also don't have that much plant mass, so you may find yourself with an algae problem with too much light.


----------

